# المنتديات العامة > الناصرة عنوآن التميز >  >  تم اغلاق مركز التحميل لمدة 24 ساعة

## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تم اغلاق مركز التحميل لمدة 24 ساعة ..

ليتم نقلة الى سيرفر شبكة الناصرة الثقافية ..

ليكون السيرفر خاص فقط للشبكة ..

ان شاء الله سوف اقوم بإفتتاح المركز ..

عند الانتهاء ..

كل المودة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

موفق 

بالتوفيق 
ونحن بالأنتظار

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*.. اهاا عشان كذا المواضيع مافيها صور...*
*يلا موفقين يارب*

----------


## فرح

موفق .... ان شاء الله 
وجهووود مبااااركه

----------


## ليلاس

*بالتوفيق أخوي ..*

*الله يعطيكم العافية ..*

*ننتظر ..!*

----------


## مضراوي

يعطيك العافيه خيي..
موفقين ان شاء الله ..
تحياتي ,,

----------


## ابو طارق

*موفق  بأذن الله* 

*ونرجوا ان يتم بسرعة* 

*بالفعل  هو مهم كثير لنا* 

*مع كل تقدير  لجهدكم المميز* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..


صباحكم طاعة ...!


عساكم ع القوة إن شاء الله


جهد مُبارك إن شاء الله تعالى ....

ننتظر افتتاح المركز فليس لنا عنه غناة ...

 ونحف عطاءكم بتُحفة الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد...



موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى

دمت بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله ..*
*الله يعطيك العافيه استاذ شبكة ..*
*دائم التميز حليفك..*
*موفقين ان شاااء الله ..*
*دمت بخير..*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الجميع يعطيكم العافيه ..

يتم الآن  عملية النقل الى السيرفر ..

سوف يتم افتتاح بعد تفعيل خدمة dns ..

وربما يتأخر لحين تحديث السيرفرات على مزودين خدمة الاتصالات ..

كل جديد يحدث سوف اعلمكم به ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تم نقل جميع الملفات ..

الى السيرفر الخاص ..

وتم تغير dns ..

يتبقى فقط تحديث dns الخاص بمزودين الخدمات في العالم ..

وتقريباً يأخد من 3 الى 6 ساعات على حسب الشركة ..

سوف اقوم بكتابة الموضوع عند قيام الشركات بتفعيل خدمة dns ..

يعطيكم العافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## بقآيا حنين

*عسآكـ ع القوة خيو شبكة :)*

----------

